# 먼저 내려가주실 수 있으세요?



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm using KBS World Drama Korean to study and I had a question about this phrase I encountered here:

제가 말숙이한테 뭐 좀 물어보고 싶은 게 있어서 그러는데
먼저 내려가주실 수 있으세요?--> is this usually how you ask someone to leave so that you can talk to someone else? Or is it just in this situation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 먼저 내려가주실 수 있으세요?--> is this usually how you ask someone to leave so that you can talk to someone else? Or is it just in this situation?


 I think this expression is closer to being used only for someone who is about to descend from a place higher than the perimeter. I might be mistaken, but this is how I felt from the scene as soon as I finished watching it. If you ask me, I'd say that "자리 좀 양보 해주실수 있으세요?" can be one of more general expressions.


----------



## Rance

It literally means "Would you please go down first?". 
The hidden message is probably "so I can privately talk with her at your absence." and/or maybe "I can't tolerate watching you two fighting, so leave the place to cool down."
So it's not the usual expression to ask someone for privacy.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahhh I see, thank you both for your help


----------

